
Fixing Broken Windows with Ratcheting - _pius
http://skizz.biz/blog/2008/03/11/fixing-broken-windows-with-ratcheting/
======
eru
I like fixing more than forcing the way forward. That way you keep any
progress, but do not strangle anyone.

